

Show HN: Trend.In – Tag any photo in imgur - shash7
http://trendin-mecofficalsite.rhcloud.com/

======
shash7
Trend.In is a small webapp which can be used to tag any image on imgur. To
use, paste [http://trendin-mecofficalsite.rhcloud.com/](http://trendin-
mecofficalsite.rhcloud.com/) before any image url on imgur.

Example: [http://trendin-
mecofficalsite.rhcloud.com/i.imgur.com/DaqHj6...](http://trendin-
mecofficalsite.rhcloud.com/i.imgur.com/DaqHj6o.jpg)

Once it opens up, start tagging and click anywhere on the photo and type in
some text. Press enter once you're done and type in your name and email in the
header and click on 'save tags'. Now you can give this url to anyone and the
tags will be there.

Trend.In was made yesterday under 24 hours at the unihack 2015 hackthon in
melbourne by three Monash university students. We had to use the default
openshift domain because our preferred domain wasn't available.

Let me know how you guys like it!

~~~
CatsoCatsoCatso
Few thoughts after using the examples:

1\. Clicking on the tag-hint to get the content to appear is really annoying,
why isn't this hover?

2\. The most-recently clicked tag doesn't always go on top of the previously
opened tags. Something I've already read is now covering up what I'm trying to
read now.

I'd prefer something more like Facebook's on-hover tool tip.

~~~
shash7
1\. I am thinking of making it on hover. I just need to work out the UX on
mobile devices.

2\. Interesting. I'll make the latest one go top.

Thanks for the feedback though, I really appreciate it.

------
hsx
Nice to see some stuff from UNIHACK [0] on Hacker News!

[0]: [http://unihack.net/](http://unihack.net/)

~~~
shash7
Hey fellow Monashian! Were you participating at unihack too?

------
bitzerlander
Is there a way to do this with video potentially?

~~~
shash7
Theoretically it could work although it does work with gifs right now.

------
beyti
white heavy photos need some contrast for the pins IMHO.

~~~
shash7
True. I am working on adding a slight border color as well as making the box
shadow more prominent.

